# No ED discount for 1-series



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

whats an R32?



rmorin49 said:


> I kinda expected this so I bought an R32 yesterday. Sold my MINI Cooper. The R32 is a hell of a car. I bought it for $400 UNDER invoice. I have my doubts about the success of the 1 series in the US.


----------



## move.over (Oct 1, 2005)

am_ver said:


> whats an R32?


http://www.vw.com/R32/gallery/en/us/#


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

am_ver said:


> whats an R32?


Here ya go chief....










www.google.com

and drop in the term "R32" in the box .. and click on the buttom "Google Search" 

here is a quick shortcut: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=R32


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

am_ver said:


> whats an R32?


I have feeling he was joking.....as in why would a bimmer guy be buying an R32.....I think.....:dunno:


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

adc said:


> Ok, Nostradamus.
> 
> Base 135i ED MSRP = $32,500.
> Base 335 sedan ED invoice + $1k = $34,300. $1.8k difference.
> ...


Not sure where you get off on characterizing my posts as controversial, and distorting facts to paint a negative view on what I don't want to buy.

You're assuming things, and your assumptions are dead wrong. I really LIKE the 1 series, and would buy one in a second, if: a) I could get one, from what dealers are posting here, allocations are VERY LIMITED (i.e. 10-15 per dealer, and my local dealer is booked out for months); b) why would I when I can get a 3 series for less money, which offers identical performance, better functionality, and has widely been hailed as one of the best all around cars in the world.

For me, $2-4k price difference is pretty significant, it covers the cost of an option package or two, depending upon which way you go...

And finally, based upon my prior experience, I do not think the 1 series will be well received by the US. The American market has proven time and time again, that it is not really interested in small, sporty cars. They have almost always been low volume sellers. Again, I really like the 1 series, and I am seriously contemplating buying one, so please don't twist my words and/or assume I'm bashing the car, because you are dead wrong.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

pilotman said:


> ...And finally, based upon my prior experience, I do not think the 1 series will be well received by the US. The American market has proven time and time again, that it is not really interested in small, sporty cars. They have almost always been low volume sellers. ......


Low Volume?? Like the Mini Cooper?? Like the Volkswagen R32 ??? Like the Subaru Sti?? Mitsu Evo ??:dunno: Exactly which "small sporty cars" are you referring to that are "Low Volume":rofl:??


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

pilotman said:


> Not sure where you get off on characterizing my posts as controversial, and distorting facts to paint a negative view on what I don't want to buy.
> (...) *For me, $2-4k price difference is pretty significant, it covers the cost of an option package or two, depending upon which way you go...*


So here it is again: the 135 is *cheaper* than the 335, sedan or coupe. The price difference I showed is in *favor*
of the 135, not of the 335.



> why would I when I can get a 3 series for less money, which offers identical performance, better functionality, and has widely been hailed as one of the best all around cars in the world.


So let's underline the 100% truth that the 3 series is NOT for less money.

Performance cannot be identical since the main parameters that govern said performance are not identical - it simply cannot be based on the widely accepted laws of physics. If you choose to ignore this or it doesn't matter to you, then by all means spend a little more and get a 3 series.


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

beewang said:


> Low Volume?? Like the Mini Cooper?? Like the Volkswagen R32 ??? Like the Subaru Sti?? Mitsu Evo ??:dunno: Exactly which "small sporty cars" are you referring to that are "Low Volume":rofl:??


Relatively speaking, of course. The cars you mention ARE relatively low volume, the vast majority of vehicles sold here are midsize sedans and SUVS from Honda, Toyota, Ford, GM, etc. And here is the sales data to back up my contention. There is not a single car you mention on this list.

I'm not here to argue with you guys, are derail the thread, but the point of the matter is your perception is skewed, because you frequent this forum and think sales of these tiny sport coupes are really high. Well, outside of a few urban areas, they are relatively low volume sellers.

Granted, the Mini has sold exceptionally well, but that is an exception to the rule.

************************

Here are the top ten bestsellers in America for the first three quarters of 2007, based on data published by Automotive News.

1. Ford F-Series 537,211 
2. Chevrolet Silverado 477,859 
3. Toyota Camry 365,140 
4. Honda Accord 301,879 
5. Toyota Corolla 291,981 
6. Dodge Ram 276,978 
7. Honda Civic 254,955 
8. Chevrolet Impala 249,713 
9. Nissan Altima 218,022 
10. Honda CR-V 167,223

*****************************
Mainstream mid-size sedans such as the Toyota Camry or Ford Taurus are often perceived to be the typical and most common body style in the United States. While mid-size sedans are indeed among the country's best selling vehicles, pick-up trucks and SUV's currently hold the top positions, rivaling sedans in the terms of total numbers sold. In the year 2000, the best selling models were the Ford F-150 with 876,716 units sold, Chevrolet Silverado with 645,150 units sold, and the Ford Explorer with 445,157 units sold. The Toyota Camry, Honda Accord, and Ford Taurus held the next three positions as the best selling cars

Wikipedia

****************************************
Volkswagen now sells fewer vehicles in the United States than South Korea's Kia brand does. Detroit News.


----------



## roup1 (Dec 24, 2001)

beewang said:


> 1) Where were you when the E36 & E46 Ci and Cic was first introduced?? and again on the E62 6 series??
> 
> 2) Not quite sure what do you mean by a couple years but:
> - When E46 Ci and Cic first became available, the need to come out of allocation was set without a definitive expiration date. We now know that it took them to the end of first production year.
> ...


Never had an E36, but did plenty of E46 EDs. If memory serves me right, there was a 1 or 2 month embargo on the E46 coupe and convertible EDs from the US launch date. None of my E46 Ci and CiC EDs came out of dealer allocation - they were all NJ allocations.

You are correct about the 6. I bought my 6 series here in the US, because the first year (or so) there was no ED allocation.

I did also pick up an E60 545i within the first 2 months of the US launch. This is what I meant by "a couple of years". 2004 was the last time that I can remember a new model not being available concurrently through ED.

This is why I'm surprised by the 1-series. I would not put it in the same category as a 6-series. I suspect that there is a lot of pent up demand due to the lower price. I can't imagine that it will hold up very long...

Again, I picked up my last 3 EDs the same week as the US launches:
May 2005 - E90
Oct 2006 - E92
Apr 2007 - E93


----------



## atr_hugo (Oct 8, 2007)

All I know is I really wanted to do an ED with a 135i and those hopes have been D-A-S-H-E-D.


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

adc said:


> So here it is again: the 135 is *cheaper* than the 335, sedan or coupe. The price difference I showed is in *favor*
> of the 135, not of the 335.
> 
> So let's underline the 100% truth that the 3 series is NOT for less money.
> ...


First, to clarify some confusion, I was referring to getting a _3 series_ more cheaply than a 1 series, I wasn't talking about getting a 335 more cheaply than a 135, but a 328 more cheaply than 135.

Sorry for the confusion...

Second, of course performance is identical, but we are all disappointed with how heavy the 1 series is, and I think it is pretty fair to say performance is similiar, if not comparable, etc.

In any event, I will strongly consider a 1 series once they remove them from allocations.

I can't wait to drive one.


----------



## Dotbear (Nov 6, 2007)

*Check out BMW's Site*

They list the ED discount for all their vehicles INCLUDING the 1...


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

Dotbear said:


> They list the ED discount for all their vehicles INCLUDING the 1...


The issue is that (if I understand correctly) the 1 series will be coming out of the dealers allotment. That means no additional discounts (more than likely).


----------



## maande10 (Nov 17, 2007)

BMW USA has updated their web site:

http://bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/Experience/Events/EuropeanDelivery/CostSavings.aspx

Model
MSRP
ED MSRP
Difference

128i Coupe
$28,600.00
$26,600.00
$2,000.00

135i Coupe
$34,900.00
$32,455.00
$2,445.00


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

I think I will wait for an X1 to replace my X3 if: a) they actually introduce one, b) it is not built in SC and c) it has an ED program.

Cheers


----------

